# Jungdesigner-Wettbewerb bei Spiegel-Online



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Mai 2004)

Moin.

Beim allmorgendlichen Online-Zeitungslesen habe ich bei Spiegel Online einen Wettbewerb entdeckt, der anläßlich des 10-jährigen Jubiläums der Onlinevariante des Spiegels jugendliche Designer aufruft, eine Grafik zu gestalten. Das Ganze geschieht in Zusammenarbeit mit Volkswagen und es sind Geldpreise bis zu 2000€ zu gewinnen.

Näheres ist alles nachzulesen unter:

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar/0,1518,300471,00.html
http://www.online-weckt-emotionen.de

Viel Glück und Spass allen Teilnehmenden, vielleicht ist ja ein Werk unserer lauschigen Gemeinde auf den vorderen Plätzen 

Gruss ALF


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Mai 2004)

Hm, hört sich ja nicht so schlecht an, ich denke ich werde mal ein paar Banner
einreichen, mal gucken was bei rum kommt  

Falls nochjemand mitmachen sollte: Viel Glück!


----------



## Consti (19. Mai 2004)

thx, danke, werde mir auch mal was einfallen lassen  aber glaube kaum, dass ich da wirkliche eine grosse Chance haben will - aber zum Üben kann es ja bestimmt nicht schaden


----------



## ShadowMan (19. Mai 2004)

Alles klar, ich bin auch dabei wenn ich die Zeit dazu bekomme. Euch auch viel Glück und @ Consti: Alter Pessimist 

Gruß,
Shadow


----------



## Funball (19. Mai 2004)

Also ich rechne mir auch nicht gerade grosse Chancen aus aber warum nicht .Learning bei doing vielleicht trifft man ja zufällig den Geschmack der Jury...

Allen anderen die auch mitmachen viel Glück dabei möge der bessere gewinnen .


MfG Funball


----------



## Consti (19. Mai 2004)

Hab mir das ganze mal angeguckt und hab noch eine Frage:

also eine bestimmte Grösse, die das Bild haben muss gibt es nicht oder? Weil einer meiner Vorschreibter (Jan Seifert) schriebt, dass er mal ein paar Banner machen möchte.

Hab jedoch in dem ganzen Material da nix gefunden - davon abgesehen finde ich es irgendwie ein wenig unübersichtlich - auch wenn mein Monitor eine relativ Hohe Auflösung hat - komisch, aber egal...

Ansonsten sind die Bedingungn ja klar, ansich ist man ja relativ frei!

[edit]
 Volkswagen Bannerkampagne benötigst.

Hab doch noch was anderes Gefunden - nun aber die Frage, bis wie gross zählt ein Bild als Banner? Webbanner sind ja 480x60 oder so ähnlich... .
Nunja und dann noch was: Darf man nur ein Banner einreichen oder soll das eine Serie oder so sein? Ich gehe bis jetzt davon aus, dass es nur eins ist.

Was übrigens gegen Banner spricht sind die Werke der prof. Werbeleute - kann man ja auch auf den Pages runterladen

[/edit]


----------



## Funball (19. Mai 2004)

Also so richtig bin ich da auch noch nich durch gestiegen . Aber ich denkmal eher eine Kampange. Denn ein Banner wäre etwas wenig . Aber viele sollen es nun sein und in welcher Grösse das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt .


Vielleicht weiss da ja einer mehr ich bin oder ich hab was überlesen .


----------



## ShadowMan (19. Mai 2004)

Also wenn ich mich nicht irre haben die doch da extra ne Kontakt-eMail angegeben. Ihr könnt denen ja mal mailen und fragen was sie genau wollen, da aus der Seite da wirklich nichts hervor geht.
Wenn nötig kann ich denen auch mailen, is kein Problem.
Dann wüssten wir wenigstens alle mal Bescheid 

Gruß


----------



## Consti (19. Mai 2004)

Also werde das wohl Übernehmen und das Ergebnis im Forum Posten. Wäre nett, wenn ihr alle Fragen bis spätestens 

*Donnerstag, 20.05.2004 - 18:00 Uhr*

im Forum postet, damit ich gesammel Fragen kann und nicht 20 Mails am Ende geschrieben habe:

Hier schon mal eine Liste der bisher aufgekommenen Fragen:

1. Grösse des Bildes
2. Art des Bildes (Banner, Plakat, ...)
(wobei schon relativ gut beantwortet - heisst ja Bannerwettbewerb)
3. Anzahl der Bilder (Bilderserie oder nur Einzelbild)

so, dass wars schon von meiner Seite - Vorschläge bitte Posten 

Danke!


----------



## fluessig (19. Mai 2004)

Was ich nicht versteh ist, dass die auf der Spiegel Seite was von höchsten 3. Schuljahr im Designstudiengang oder so schreiben, aber auf der zweiten Seite in den Teilnahmebedingungen kein Wort davon steht.

Zu der Frage ob mehrere Banner: Das ist ganz klar gewollt. Man muss eine komplette Bannerkampagne Designen.

Ich bin zwar kein Designer in Ausbildung, hab mich aber mal zum Spaß angemeldet. Ideen hab ich auch keine, darum wird da wohl nicht viel rauskommen  

Ich surf jetzt erstmal in den Downloadbereich - bis später.


----------



## ShadowMan (19. Mai 2004)

Jepp fluessig, das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt! Habe auf der Homepage auch keine Teilnahmebeschränkungen gefunden und weiss eh nicht so genau, was uns der Redakteur des Spiegels damit sagen wollte und wer nun genau mitmachen darf und wer nicht.  


@ Consti: Da es ja anscheinend wirklich eine Bannerkampagne sein soll würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Banner inhaltlich verknüpft sein müssen oder wie das aussehen soll. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die sich über einen "Insalata di Banner" freuen werden *gg*


----------



## chrisbergr (19. Mai 2004)

Sodele, habe auch vor da mitzuwirken.. 
Was mich interessiert, wurde alles schon angesprochen, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass nur Designstudenten dran teil nehmen dürfen, währe etwas doof. Und es heisst Jungdesigner.. jetzt würde mich interessieren ob´s ne altersbeschränkung gibt.

Gruß und viel Glück an euch


----------



## ShadowMan (19. Mai 2004)

Aber mal logisch drüber nachgedacht: Wie wollen die kontrollieren wie alt du bist? Weil beim Login bzw. bei der Registr. verlangen die nur den Namen und die eMail-Adresse und es wäre doch schwer sinnlos, solche Dinge zu überprüfen wenn du den ersten Platz belegt hast oder?!  
Aber bin mal gespannt was sie auf die eMail antworten...


----------



## tool (19. Mai 2004)

Da sich die Ausschreibung an Jung-Designer in Ausbildung und an Leute wendet, die höchstens seit drei Jahren als Designer arbeiten, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass unter 18 nicht möglich ist. 
Andererseits ist diese gesamte Site relativ uninformativ und lässt tausend Fragen offen und es beschwert meine Augen helles Grau auf Weiß zu sehen.


----------



## Funball (20. Mai 2004)

Muss man den  Jung - Designer in Ausbildung sein ? oder kann man auch als Hobby Designer mit machen ? Fragen über Fragen die ja bald hoffentlich geklärt sind dank  Consti


----------



## Consti (20. Mai 2004)

Fasse nun noch mal alle Fragen zur Übersichtlichkeit zusammen:

1. Grösse des Bildes
2. Art des Bildes (Banner, Plakat, ...)
(wobei schon relativ gut beantwortet - heisst ja Bannerwettbewerb)

3. Anzahl der Bilder (Bilderserie oder nur Einzelbild) + zusammenhängend (inhaltlicht), oder jedes Bild einzlen für sich

4. Altersbeschränkungen der "Designer" + max. Ausbildungsstufe, Hobby-Designer

HOffe, dass ich alles gefunden habe. Sonst noch bitte melden!


----------



## Consti (20. Mai 2004)

So, bin leider erst später wiedergekommen als Gedacht:

Habe mich nochmal mit den Fragen beschäftigt und diese Mail zusammengeschustert, wer Änderungen vorschlagen möchte, meldet sich büdde 



> [Anrede? Bitte Tipps geben]
> Einige User aus dem Tutorials.de Forum haben sich entschlossen, bei dem Wettbewerb teilzunehmen.
> Auch nach langen Diskussionen sind noch einige Fragen offen, die ich jetzt gesammelt, für alle Mitglieder, stellen möchte:
> 
> ...



So, hab ich mir die Mail vorgestellt, sie ist noch nicht raus - wollte sie nur mit den anderen Abstimmen.
Eine Anrede fehlt auch noch. Hab gedacht, sie etwas locker zuhalten, da "wir" ja in dem Forum auch mit "du" angeredet werden )
u.U. kann Punkt 2 rausfallen, da er eigentlich schon beantwortet ist!


----------



## Consti (21. Mai 2004)

Da keiner mehr Anmerkungen gemacht hat, habe ich die Mail nun weggeschickt. Hab zwar noch kl. Änderungen gemacht, im grossen ganzen ist aber noch alles so, wie ich es Oben gepostet habe.

Dann bleibt uns ja nur noch übrig, auf eine schnell Antwort zu hoffen!


----------



## Chrisu (21. Mai 2004)

Moinsen,

also das mit den Antworten kann etwas dauern. Ich hab schon am Donnerstag ein paar Fragen losgeschickt und bis jetzt ist noch nichts angekommen.
Das mit dem Alter bzw. Ausbildung hab ich so verstanden: mitmachen dürfen alle Designer, die gerade in der Ausbildung sind, sprich alle Studenten und warscheinlich auch alles Azubis (Mediengestalter) und Jung-Designer, die nicht länger als 3 Jahre in ihrem Beruf arbeiten. Sollte das nicht richtig sein, korregiert mich bitte.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)

PS: Viel Glück an Alle - und natürlich gute Ideen!


----------



## Consti (21. Mai 2004)

Also wenn das nur Designer machen dürfen, dann fänd ichs ja Doof!

Bin zzt noch aufm Gym (10.Klasse) und will wohl was in der Richtung machen - da ich aber erst noch Abi machen will, dauerts noch 3 Jahre.

Also hoffe, dass auch Hobby-Menschen das machen dürfen, bzw. die die nachher mal was mit Design machen wollen!


----------



## Chrisu (21. Mai 2004)

Kann ich verstehen, dass du das dann nicht gut findest. Aber auf der Webseite kann man lesen ...



> Teilnehmen dürfen alle Designer in Ausbildung und Jungdesigner bis zum 3. Berufsjahr.



Das findet man auf der Webseite unter Pressemitteilung. Ich denke, dadurch wollen sie die Anzahl der Teilnehmer etwas einschränken.

Sorry, dass ich keine besseren Nachrichten hab. Aber vielleicht kommt ja auf die Anfrage per Mail ein anderes Ergebnis heraus.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## Consti (21. Mai 2004)

mmh, naja, mal sehen! Sonst mach ich das und lass es einen Freund für mich einreichen und der bekommt dann Kohle und überweisst die mir dann 

Naja, mal gucken - onst mach ichs so - zur Übung!


----------



## misswebmistress (22. Mai 2004)

bin zwar schon seit 4 jahren als designerin tätig, werde da aber trotzdem  mitmachen, dabeisein ist alles  ´

so wie ich das verstehe wollen die nicht nur ein paar banner sondern ein konzept für eine gesamte online-werbekampagne. das geht aber schon mehr ins marketing als ins desing.... 
naja, bin gespannt auf die mail-antwort


----------



## Twos (23. Mai 2004)

Schade mir gehts wohl wie Consti, zu Jung. Wobei ich bestimmt ne sauberere und übersichtlichere Seite auf die Beine gestellt hätte als die 

Übrigens man kann auch als Team mitmachen: 

"Doch das ist noch nicht alles: Die Top-10 aller Teilnehmer oder Teams"

Wie wäre es denn da mit einem Tutorials.de-Team?...


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

naja, gegen das Team hätte ich nix  vor allem wegen dem Alter )

Aber BIST du dir sicher, dass ich - bzw. wir zu jung sind? Haste irgendwoher einen Anhaltspunkt oder so? Bis auf diese tolle HP, die man erst mal ganz durchsuchen muss, um das zu finden was man sucht?

//edit
[Aber deine HPs, sind ja wirklich SEHR Edel! KLasse gemacht )}


----------



## Twos (23. Mai 2004)

Nein, dass bin ich nicht. Hab mich jetzt mal auf die Aussagen der anderen verlassen (angemelded habe ich mich trotzdem )

Die Seite ist grausam und nicht in der Qualität die ich vom Spiegel erwartet hätte!

Es gibt vom Spiegel auch Schülerzeitungswettbewerbe, wo nur Leute mitmachen dürfen, die noch zu Schule gehen (irgendwie logisch ). Dort wird auch das Design bewertet. Vielleicht ist dieser Pixel Wettbewerb wirklich nur für Studenten/Azubis und die Jüngeren haben eben diesen Schülerwettbewerb?!


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

Läuft denn so ein "Schülerwettbewerb" zur Zeit oder war das nur so eine generelle Aussage, dass es sowas schon mal oder auf öfter gegeben hat und in der Zukunft noch mal wiederholt werden soll?

Ich warte ja noch immer auf die Mail. Habe sie auch erst am Freitag abend abgeschickt, und ich glaube, bei so einer äußerst übersichtlichen Seite, ists klar, dass die lange brauchen - wir sind wohl nicht die 1. die Fragen )


----------



## Twos (23. Mai 2004)

Den Wettbewerb gibt es jedes Jahr, ich glaube der Wettbewerb 2004 läuft gerade...
Ich dene man muss mal abwarten, was die dir antworten, bin mal gespannt, wobei ich es schade fände nicht "professionelle" Grafiker/Designer auszuschließen...

Halb  eins...ich glaub ich geh ins Bett:-( 

Na denne mal gute Nacht Consti^^


----------



## Consti (28. Mai 2004)

Leider hielten es die Leute von dem Wettbewerb nicht für nötig, mir innnerhalb einer Woche eine E-Mail zu schicken. Hab mich deshalb noch einmal auf die Seite begeben und siehe da - es gibt ein FAQs Rubrik, in der so ziemlich alles beantwortet wird. Ich suche die für uns wichtigen Sachen raus. Wer alles lesen möchte, kann dem Link folgen:

https://www.online-weckt-emotionen.de/dasgoldenepixel/kontakt/ct_faq.aspx


*1. Welche Teilnahmebedingungen gibt es?*
Es können alle Interessierten teilnehmen, die noch nicht länger als drei Jahre als Web-Designer gearbeitet haben. Ohne jede Altersbeschränkung. 
Dabei ist es egal, ob sich die Teilnehmer in einer entsprechenden Ausbildung (z.B. auch Studium) befinden, Quereinsteiger sind oder sich die nötigen Kenntnisse selber beigebracht haben

*2. Welche(s) Werbemittel und welches Format?*
Es wäre schade, wenn bei einem Wettbewerb wie „Das Goldene Pixel“ nur herkömmliche Bannerproduktionen entstehen würden. 
Inzwischen sind die Möglichkeiten der Onlinewerbung so vielfältig und spannend, dass du als Kreative(r) beim Wettbewerb erst recht aus dem Vollen schöpfen solltest. 
Eine Kampagne ist heutzutage immer mehr das Ergebnis von vielen unterschiedlichen Werbemitteln. Egal ob Standardbanner, Superbanner, Skyscraper, Pop-Up, Contend-ad, Flash Lyer etc.


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Mai 2004)

Die beiden Punkte finde ich sehr gut. Spricht also nichts dagegen, dass ich mitmachen kann und meiner Kreativität kann ich zum Glück auch freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## raphaelk (29. Mai 2004)

Ah, da ist ja schonmal aufschlussreich. Nur frage ich mich noch, ob man für jedes Auto, also Phaeton, Golf etc. einen eigenen Banner machen soll. Oder alle Autos zusammen auf einem Banner und davon dann mehrere Exemplare?

gruss,
raph


----------



## ShadowMan (29. Mai 2004)

Ich denke mal das du das machen kannst wie du willst, raph!
z.B. O2 hat auch nicht ihr komplettes Handyangebot auf jedem Banner, sondern immer eins, das die Menschen vielleicht besonders interessiert oder auf das der Slogan vielleicht besonders passt usw.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Funball (29. Mai 2004)

Ich denk mal eher das Du dich für einen Wagen entscheiden sollst und für den eine Bannerkampange in verschiedenen Versionen basteln sollst. So hab ich das jeden falls verstanden .


----------



## Asse (30. Mai 2004)

Also ich finde die Seite richtig Mist.

Schließlich weiß man immer noch nicht wieviele Banner gemacht werden müssen und wie groß die sein können.

Ich zumindest kann aus "Skyscraper" und "Pop-up" auf keine spezifische Größe schließen!


----------



## Consti (30. Mai 2004)

Naja, es ist eine Seite angegebn, welche Dateigrösse die Werke nicht überschreiten soll - hier ist der Link: http://www.quality-channel.de/kontent/werbeformen/dateigroessen.php

Wenn du diese Grössen einhälst, kannst du ja schon ein wenig auf die Grösse des Bildes schließen.
Du wirst sicherlich nur schwer ein ausgereiftes GIF Banner mit einer Grösse von 800 x 600 Pixeln auf 15 KB komprimieren können (Weiss, ist ein doofes Bsp, aber so kann man ja schon mal etwas auf die Grösse schliessen).


----------



## Asse (30. Mai 2004)

Achso, dass sollen wirklich bloss so kleine Werbebanner werden.

Bei dem Banner auf der Homepage hab ich schon darauf geschlossen, dass es wie so nen kleines Flashintro werden soll.

Hab mir schon überlegt wo ich passende Mugge herbekomme 

Na dann isses ja kein Problem da mal was zu machen!


----------



## Consti (30. Mai 2004)

> Mugge



Was meinst du / meint er damit

Hab ich vorher noch nie gehört!


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Mai 2004)

"Mugge" dürfte von "Mucke" kommen und damit ein anderes Wort für "Musik" sein


----------



## Consti (30. Mai 2004)

mmh, na da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können! Aber wenn man so verschlüsselt schreibt


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Mai 2004)

Aber wenn man wirklich in solch "kleinen Größen" arbeiten soll, hat man ja leider auch nicht so viel Auswahl, weil eine Flashanimation bekommt man sehr schnell über 15kb finde ich :-/

Oder wofür entscheidet ihr euch?!

Greetz,
Shadow


----------



## Asse (31. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab vor ne Flashanimation zu machen.

Bei so kleinen Dateigrößen wird man aber sicherlich nur nen paar Bildfadings hinbekommen.

Aber ich denke das mein Swift3D noch für nen paar kleine Effekte sorgen wird, die nich allzu viele kB kosten.


----------



## Consti (2. Juni 2004)

Also ich bekam doch noch eine Mail von den Jungs,

will sie euch nicht vorenthalten



> Hallo Constantin,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Intresse an unserem Wettbewerb.
> 
> ...



Aber eigentlich war schon alles geklört


----------

